# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Help: Need to Set Default Dimensions on Rows and Columns

## DJLMostert

When I open my Cube the default dimension on Rows is the dimension name that is first on the alphabetic list and on the columns it defaults to the time dimension.

I need to specify a specific dimension to be shown on rows and columns when the cube is viewed.

The analysis server is 2000 with SP3.

Thanks in Advance for the assistance

----------


## elkxie

why not use MDX to get the result u want?

----------

